# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Homemade Micarta

## crashdive123

Well, I tried my hand at making a Youtube video today.  I still have to figure out the ins and outs of Windows Movie Maker editing.  I kind of lucked out for the first video.  I shot it in two segments, and only had to chop two seconds off the end of it to fit on Youtube.  Hope you enjoy this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKCu9bU9mg

----------


## Justin Case

> Well, I tried my hand at making a Youtube video today.  I still have to figure out the ins and outs of Windows Movie Maker editing.  I kind of lucked out for the first video.  I shot it in two segments, and only had to chop two seconds off the end of it to fit on Youtube.  Hope you enjoy this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKCu9bU9mg


Well Done Crash !  I made a comment on youtube,   :Smile:

----------


## randyt

nice tutorial, i've been wanting to try it.

----------


## Pal334

Bravo!!!!  Even I now have an understanding of the process :Smile: .  Now for the greedy question.  Are you going to do a video of you working the micarta?

----------


## crashdive123

> Bravo!!!!  Even I now have an understanding of the process.  Now for the greedy question.  Are you going to do a video of you working the micarta?


I will........

----------


## doug1980

Looks good and very informtive.  Good job!

----------


## welderguy

Nice job on the video, Thanks

----------


## preachtheWORD

Thanks for the video.  I was really wondering how it was done!

----------


## hunter63

Yo, Crash good job, I was impressed, looked and sound very "pro" and very well done.
Congrats.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Great Video! You have a talent for it and should make more.

----------


## Ken

I watched it last night.  That was a great video, Crash!  I learned something.   :Smile:

----------


## your_comforting_company

Great work on the video Crash! That's gonna be some neat handle material with the yellow and dark blue.

----------


## Pict

Cool video.  I've had this as a back-burner project for a while.  I bought the resin and have the material but have been busy with other things.  Good tip on using half the hardener.  I would have thought it would have remained goo instead of setting up if you did that.  I have never worked with this resin before so that helped me quite a bit.

I want to make micarta out of my old BDU's.  I have a camo and an OD pair reserved for this.  I think the camo is going to turn out really cool as micarta.  The plan is to rehandle my necker and my BK-7 as a matched set.  Mac

----------


## Sourdough

Well done, Crash. And yes it took 40 minutes to download, and it was well worth it. The greenie dispenser say's I have to spread the love, so just know I loved your video. :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks all.

Pict - this knife handle is made from a pair of BDU's with a little yellow thrown in.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sourdough - I'll try and make the next one shorter.

----------


## Sourdough

> Sourdough - I'll try and make the next one shorter.



NO....I need a more gooder com-putator'thingie. Plus I learned on your video, that if I go do something else while it uploads, that I can watch it as one non-stop video, and not six-thousand 2 second bips.

----------


## Justin Case

> Thanks all.
> 
> Pict - this knife handle is made from a pair of BDU's with a little yellow thrown in.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Sourdough - I'll try and make the next one shorter.


WOW,  That is NICE !!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks Crash! Especially for the tip on the hardener. I'll throw a tip back at ya! The hardener often evaporates from the tube stored in the heat. All the stuff is is Methyl Ethyl Ketone and can be had in a pint or gallon can which will not evaporate as easily or quickly. Learned this over the years working on surfboards and boats. The same can makes for great cleanup....watch the gloves are resistant to it though it'll eat some things.

----------


## crashdive123

Here are part two and part three.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfT8O6FPhIQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UszpBOoIL8Y

And for those of you on dial up that just want to see the end result.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Fine Job Crash...  Thanks

----------


## Camp10

Nice work Crash!  I will definately give it a try now.  I have all the material rounded up I just need a few minutes in the shop when nothing else is happening.

----------


## Rick

Most excellent! Knife maker, micarta maker, actor and producer. You are a man of many talents.

----------

